# Loss of power with on road use



## JohnDeere4300 (Mar 19, 2014)

My JD 4300 tractor (hydrostatic transmission) looses power and stalls while in 2 wheel drive and running at high speed. I have changed the hydraulic fluid, filter and filter screen it doesn't seem to help. Everything seems to be fine in 4 wheel drive low. Any thoughts on what's wrong?

Thanks,

John D


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I stump on this one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if it's a fuel problem, or could it be shutting down on overheat? With it being in 4 lo the tractor speed is reduced, but the engine speed is increased therefore less load and more cooling.
Just a thought.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Does it stall all of a sudden or sort of bogs down and then stalls?


----------



## JohnDeere4300 (Mar 19, 2014)

Bogs down then stalls


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Is the engine stalling or the transmision?


----------



## JohnDeere4300 (Mar 19, 2014)

Engine stalls


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Been doing little :truth:.
Iam looking at this from Kubota L problem....your HST in high gear traveling down the road,does the engine only stall when going up grade? Hst pedal push all the way down when stalls? Does the engine seem to be straving for more throttle?

Air filter clean?
Does JD 4300 have cruise control/travel settings that maybe engage?


----------



## JohnDeere4300 (Mar 19, 2014)

Both inner and outer air filters have been replaced.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess one thing to check that is easy to do is check the seat safety switch. Make sure that isn't causing your problem. 
Secondly, crack your fuel cap. Your vent may be plugged with dirt or bugs and your engine may be starving for fuel at higher rev's.
Is there a safety switch on the Fwd / Rev pedals? If so, it may be loose or faulty causing the tractor to shut down at higher speeds if travel is a bit rough.
Back to fuel, could there be debris in your fuel tank or a plugged fuel filter? 
Don't know what else to suggest.... unless it's a fuel injector pump that's causing you problems?


----------



## JohnDeere4300 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good ideas. Will replace the fuel filter and check the fuel cap. 

Thank you for the input.

JD


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

JD4300.
Iam looking at this from Kubota L problem....your HST in high gear traveling down the road,does the engine only stall when going up grade? Hst pedal push all the way down when stalls? Does the engine seem to be straving for more throttle?


----------



## JohnDeere4300 (Mar 19, 2014)

No is dies pretty quickly. Doesn't really get a chance to get up to speed.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

if it is all good in 4 low, but not in 2 wheel, that makes me thing the engine and fuel/air etc isn't the issue. sounds specific to the transmission or something electrical associated to the 2 wheel setting. I don't know that machine, just speculating a little for you. I wonder if there is a way to check the transmission in the 2 wheel setting - jack up the back end and see if the wheels behave correctly. I think on my tractor it is the opposite wheel should turn the opposite direction when manually turning one of the wheels - that's on my hydrostatic transmission; not sure what you have. If something in the transmission or axle is refusing to turn or is binding in that 2 wheel setting, it may be too much of a load and the motor can't keep up and dies?


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a JD 4310 E-Hydro, and it does good going down the road in the high range till you get to a hill. Then I have to back off the pedal to keep the revs up.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

2jdeeres.
" it does good going down the road in the high range till you get to a hill. Then I have to back off the pedal to keep the revs up. "

Thats what I want to say but in Kubota view tho.


----------

